# embryos



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi Peter, what makes some embryos divide slower than others? Does it mean that they will not continue dividing? I have just had a call from the clinic to say that i have 4 embryos at 4 cells, 1 at 3 cells & 1 at 2 cells. All top quality, so why do some seem slower??

Karen


----------



## Flo (Jul 2, 2002)

Hi Peter,
I am interested in your reply to Karen and I hope neither you nor she minds if I add a second part to her question.
On the day on my ET I was told that at 9am that morning, one of my embryos was a 3-cell grade 1 embryo. By the time ET began in the afternoon it was classified as a 4-cell grade 2 embryo. I am not worrying about this, however I am interested to know why it should change from being grade1 to grade 2?

I find your thread very interesting and like the other girls, appreciate the opportunity to 'Ask the Expert'.

Many thanks for your time Peter,

Flo


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Karen,

Like anything in nature it happens at its' own pace and embryology is no exception. There are 'standard' rates for what they are worth but from a practical point of view these rates are not terribly useful as they do not seem to relate to pregnancy rates. The quality of embryos is based on their overall appearance rather than their cell number. In the future we may be able to apply more 'scientific' ways of assessing quality but at present it is simply the appearance of the embryo in the opinion of the embryologist.

It is current practice to trnasfer those embryos which have divided the most and which 'look' the best.

Hope this helps,

Peter



karen u said:


> Hi Peter, what makes some embryos divide slower than others? Does it mean that they will not continue dividing? I have just had a call from the clinic to say that i have 4 embryos at 4 cells, 1 at 3 cells & 1 at 2 cells. All top quality, so why do some seem slower??
> 
> Karen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Flo,

This illustrates the point nicely that embryos are living, growing individuals whose appearance can change from one minute to the next. Your embryo clearly divided in the time it was last looked at and perhaps as part of this dvision it may have developed a few fragments. This would result in the slightly lower grade the second time. Fragments are a normal part of human embryos and are nothing to worry about.

Hope this helps!

Peter



Flo said:


> Hi Peter,
> I am interested in your reply to Karen and I hope neither you nor she minds if I add a second part to her question.
> On the day on my ET I was told that at 9am that morning, one of my embryos was a 3-cell grade 1 embryo. By the time ET began in the afternoon it was classified as a 4-cell grade 2 embryo. I am not worrying about this, however I am interested to know why it should change from being grade1 to grade 2?
> 
> ...


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Cheers Peter for the prompt reply. Hopefully i shall have some very nice & strong embryos in me tomorrow at 12.

Karen


----------



## Flo (Jul 2, 2002)

Thank you from me too Peter.
Flo


----------

